# Road Bike Demo/Rental in San Diego



## I3erto (Jul 23, 2007)

Does anyone know a good shop that will rent/demo a road bike for a week. My gf is coming in town, and we wanted to do some rides while she is here. Or if anyone has a 47cm or so road bike they wouldnt mind lending/renting out for a week or so that would be great too.

Any help is greatly appreciated,


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

nytro in encinitas


----------

